# my new hewes tailfisher



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

_Sweet_


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks nice!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! Thanks for the kind words. I look forward to fishing with you in the near future.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

> Looks nice!



You only said that because it's a tunnel. ;D ;D

Nice Ride. [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

They are great boats (I have fished many many hours out of one) but don't forget the most basic rule of this boat: this boat _runs_ skinnier than it _drafts. _ So you might find yourself getting stuck if you stop while running in extremely skinny water. Well, truth is, you're gonna get stuck. A few times. But you'll figure out exactly what your draft is and what you'll be able to get away with. Congrats on the boat - they are great lil' boats and I know you'll be pleased.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice boat and nice fish...Name the boat " Jack squat"


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!! [smiley=toast.gif] Very Cool boat....Enjoy


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

LOOKS TIPPY...

Also looks like you got that Jack in my old fishing grounds. Palm Beach, Singer Island area...there all big near the PB inlet and Sailfish Marina...Man I miss that area.


----------



## firewatercharter (Jan 29, 2008)

hey loopmaster, where did u get the bag to go under your poling platform? looks like a nice place to store my life jackets so I can free up some room in my front hatch.


----------



## loopmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

i guess tippy if you drink! i dont ,so no problems here.Actually right near flagler


----------

